# Como desconectar y conectar una batería correctamente ?



## Jhony9625 (Ene 6, 2017)

Muy buenas, la verdad es que siempre he visto en diferentes foros y videos que las baterías de los autos se debe primero desconectar el lado negativo y luego el lado positivo, pero no he podido encontrar el porqué, sin embargo no quiero saber exclusivamente sobre la batería de los autos, sino de las baterías en general. Se debe siempre desconectar el lado negativo y luego el positivo? Y para conectarla de nuevo debo primero colocar el positivo y luego el negativo? Quiero saber si es cierto esto y por qué se debe hacer así.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 6, 2017)

En general se conectan y desconectan como te de la gana pero con sentido común.

¿Que ocurre en el 99% de los vehículos? Que el chasis es negativo, si suena raro pero los hay con chasis a positivo.

¿Entonces que se desconecta antes? El polo conectado al chasis que suele ser el negativo.
¿Por qué? Sentido común; si desconectando el negativo tocas el chasis con la llave o la herramienta con la que desconectas, somo ya es el mismo polo no pasa nada.
Cuando ya tienes desconectado el chasis, desconectas el otro polo, como el chasis ya está desconectado no puedes cortocircuitar nada.

Para conectar lo mismo pero al revés; primero el positivo y luego el negativo.

Por cierto que eso ya se ha comentado muchas veces en el foro, usa el buscador.


Si con el chasis conectado a negativo, desconectas el positivo y por error haces un cortocircuito... una batería fácilmente da 600A en cc, si es de camión bastantes mas... llave incandescente en segundos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2017)

Hola a todos , esa recomendación en disconetar lo polo negativo premero es solamente una questón de seguridad. Si desconectas premeramente lo polo positivo y por cualquer descuido tocas con la herramienta en lo chassis del coche seguramente te provocas un tremendo corto circuito , ya con lo polo negativo NO eso porque lo potencial es lo mismo . Ahora con lo polo negativo de la bateria  ya desconectado del chassis ustedes puedes acidentamente tocar con la herramienta entre lo polo positivo y lo chassis que nada te ocorre ( NO hay cortos circuitos) .     
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 8, 2017)

recordemos que cualquier cortocircuito de esta magnitud fundiria la computadora en segundos


----------



## miguelus (Ene 8, 2017)

Buenos días. 

En principio tendría que dar igual, si hay alguna recomendación en el orden de Conexión/Desconexión es por temas de seguridad, hay que tener en cuenta que por los talleres hay mucho "Pepe Gotera y Otilio" 

Relacionado con esto, en los Sistemas diseñados para poder poner y quitar módulos en "Caliente" el conector está diseñado de forma que, al introducir el módulo,  lo primero que hace contacto es el Negativo, después el Positivo/s y por último los demás contactos, lógicamente, cuando sacamos el módulo esto se realiza de forma inversa.

Sal U2


----------



## Scooter (Ene 8, 2017)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> En principio tendría que dar igual, si hay alguna recomendación en el orden de Conexión/Desconexión es por temas de seguridad, hay que tener en cuenta que por los talleres hay mucho "Pepe Gotera y Otilio"
> 
> ...



Por no buscar muy lejos, los conectores usb son así; unos contactos son mas largos que otros.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2017)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2017)

Es más , yo soy tan macho que enrosco el cable en un dedo y pego el tirón bruscamente   . . . pst !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 8, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> recordemos que cualquier cortocircuito de esta magnitud fundiria la computadora en segundos


?? Y como seria eso o mejor decindo , como se pasa eso ??    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 8, 2017)

Hola, las mothers de PC, poseen fusibles en puntos críticos. Pues en caso de cortocircuitos, no pasa a mayores.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 8, 2017)

En casos de cortocircuitos tenemos algo cerca de 0Voltios y muuuuuuuchos Amperios circulando por ese corto.   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jhony9625 (Ene 9, 2017)

Por lo que veo no es tan malo como pensé.

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 9, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?? Y como seria eso o mejor decindo , como se pasa eso ??
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




Bueno Daniel te digo, en un cortocircuito directo o por inversión de polaridad en la mala colocacion de los cables pasacorriente el problema es cuando al extinguirse el corto en ese circuito cerrado se produce una fuerza contraelectromotriz de varios miles de voltios suficientes como para freir el CPU


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 9, 2017)

Bueno cuanto a una inversión de polaridad por mala colocación de los cables pasacurriente eso sin dudas  fundiria la conputadora o centralina como decimos aca por esas latitudes (Brasil) en una fración de segundos.   
 Ahora cuanto a un corto circuito directo a los polos de una bateria o mismo entre lo polo positivo desa bateria y lo chassis del coche, NO creo que sea possible crear un transictório tan elevado  en las inductancias y capacitancias parasicticas distribuidas entre lo circuito de alimentación del coche  a punto de freiar la CPU.   
Eso que aclaro aca  es solamente una opinión personal , quizaz ese efecto pueda acontecer , serias casos de probar en un laboratorio de desahollos de una fabrica de coches ??   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 10, 2017)

Con más de 1000A son más que suficientes inducir una fuerza electromotriz inversa en el cable


ya va ser momento de llamar a los Santos Maxwel, Weber, Lentz...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 10, 2017)

Si, bien es verdad que se produce una f.e.m. en los cables sometidos al cortocircuito.
Pues una vez abierto el mismo, la f.e.m. debe vencer a la resistencia interna de la batería, para provocar algún efecto dañino. Y si la batería puede drenar cómo ejem. 1000A. dudo que la f.e.m. pueda enfrentarse a esa tan baja resistencia interna. Pues cumpliéndose la ley de la conservación de la energía. Dicha f.e.m. intenta volver a la fuente que la creó, un resto de la energía se disipa en el cable, y otra porción restante se inducirá en algún metal cercano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Si, bien es verdad que se produce una f.e.m. en los cables sometidos al cortocircuito.
> Pues una vez abierto el mismo, la f.e.m. debe vencer a la resistencia interna de la batería, para provocar algún efecto dañino. Y si la batería puede drenar cómo ejem. 1000A. dudo que la f.e.m. pueda enfrentarse a esa tan baja resistencia interna. Pues cumpliéndose la ley de la conservación de la energía. Dicha f.e.m. intenta volver a la fuente que la creó, un resto de la energía se disipa en el cable, y otra porción restante se inducirá en algún metal cercano.



Sip, pero se está comentado de la FEM que aparece al *desconectar* la batería, es decir sin carga.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 11, 2017)

Bien, entonces si no hay carga, no hay de que preocuparse por daños, salvo la instalación eléctrica, ya que la única protagonista es la batería.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 11, 2017)

Hola a todos , jo creo que Don capitanp si refire a una possible conponente AC transictoria y muy probabelmente esa de amplitud amortecida y frequenzia elevada  que pueda desahollarse en un circuito "L y C" conposto por  las inductancias y capacitancias parasicticas que hay en los cables pasacurrientes cuando hay una tremenda curriente pasante ( lo corto circuito propriamente diccho) y despues esa cessa (es desligada muy abruptamente)      .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 11, 2017)

Gracias Daniel por entender el concepto


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 11, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> Gracias Daniel por entender el concepto


SIiiiiii por nada mi amigazo Don capitanp ,y mucho enbuera ya escuche por aca que tengo un "cerebro poco espansivo" , Jajajajajajajajjajajjajajjajjajjajajajjajajajajajajajjjjjjjjaaaaaajaja.
Cuanto a eso ya penso en hacer un tratamento basado en elecmentos irradiados peregil para mejorar esa espansibilidad nesesaria de modo puder conpreender mejor algunas relaciones con alguns tipos de alimales domescticos   
Att,
Daniel Lopes


----------



## joseluis10 (Oct 22, 2018)

Muy buenas, pues he adquirido una batería con electronarnia y no sé cómo instalarla de forma correcta en mi coche, esto me pasa por no mirar estos temas antes de comprar cosas jejeje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2018)

joseluis10 dijo:


> batería con electronarnia


 
¿?
¿?Podrías especificar marca y modelo por favor ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿?
> ¿?Podrías especificar marca y modelo por favor ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 22, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


>



"electronarnia" me parece que lo traicionó el predictivo.


----------



## Cortocicuitador (Ago 9, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> recordemos que cualquier cortocircuito de esta magnitud fundiria la computadora en segundos


Pues yo no lo recordaba y ha pegado un chispazo tremendo. A hecho muesca en el borne. Recomendaciones?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 9, 2021)

Compra una nueva.


----------



## Ivan-10 (Ago 10, 2021)

*H*ola bros tengo una duda. ¿*P*uedo hacer un powerbank conectando baterías de celular y de laptop a la vez con un modulo tp4056?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 10, 2021)

Si pero no
O
No pero si


Es una pésima idea combinar baterías heterogéneas.
Poderse del verbo poder, se puede hacer casi cualquier cosa.

Yo no lo haría.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 10, 2021)

Jhony9625 dijo:


> Muy buenas, la verdad es que siempre he visto en diferentes foros y videos que las baterías de los autos se debe primero desconectar el lado negativo y luego el lado positivo, pero no he podido encontrar el porqué, sin embargo no quiero saber exclusivamente sobre la batería de los autos, sino de las baterías en general. Se debe siempre desconectar el lado negativo y luego el positivo? Y para conectarla de nuevo debo primero colocar el positivo y luego el negativo? Quiero saber si es cierto esto y por qué se debe hacer así.
> 
> Muchas gracias.


El principal motivo por el cual, en un automóvil, se suele desconectar el NEGATIVO (-) puesto a el chasis del vehículo, es al efecto de que TODO se desconecta al mismo tiempo, aunque si, ayuda mucho apagar TODO lo que sea posible, antes de comenzar la tarea, de manera que el *chispaso* de corriente, sea el menor posible, para evitar consecuencias no queridas en los vehículos actuales, ya que cuentan hoy con electrónica sofisticada sensible y a menudo frágil.
Esto es igual de válido, para los ordenadores de toda índole (móviles incluidos), por eso, se recomienda que éstos, hayan cerrado sesión de su sistema operativo , se haya APAGADO y no estén en estado de SUSPENCIÓN al momento de desconectar la batería de manera de que no generen consumo eléctrico sus partes y así evitar *fogonazos, o sea circulación de corriente fuera de control.*
En el caso del vehiculo, sería tedioso y dificil de recordar todos los elementos a desconectar y reconectar al final de la operación con el riesgo que esto implicaría. Ademas es mas fácil la tarea, que se resume a desconectar todo en un solo punto.


----------

